# william r. warner@co.inc.



## dollarbill (Sep 4, 2005)

hey all was wondring what yall may know about this.typed it in an didnt get much. thanks for any help yall could give bill.


----------



## madman (Sep 4, 2005)

hey dollar looks like a post 1900 pill bottle, thats all i no, but i also no youve been finding a lot of cool stuff   mike


----------



## David E (Sep 5, 2005)

Too long a write up on this. But SAMPLE Wm. R. WARNER & CO
 BOTTLE
 William R. Warner established his Philadelphia
 based business in 1866 after being a pharmacist for ten years Aqua


  5 1/4"x1 5/8"x 7/8"


----------



## madman (Sep 6, 2005)

yo dollar i didnt realize i dug a similar bottle,  thanks de for the info!! cool bottle  mike


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 6, 2005)

hey mike cool. ya made me look though my other bottles ive got one like that to. noted they had philadilphia instead of new york.hey an thanks for the info david an mike . yall are great bill.


----------

